# Looking for a piece...please help



## macisme2 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm looking for something I've never heard of, or seen.

I don't know the name, but it's been described as looking like an old flat iron (the monopoly peice if you will), but used to press sandwhiches and stuff.

This is the only description I've gotten of it, and I still haven't found anyone that even has an idea of what i'm talking about. If anyone could help, i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

The only thing I can think of would be a panini press or panini grill. The are sort of like a waffle iron, but without the indents, just flat. They do not look like a flat iron like the monopoly piece though. Here  is a picture of one.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2005)

I've seen a flat cast iron square or circle with a handle.  Check this out.

https://secure.lodgemfg.com/storefront/products1.asp?idDept=1412&menu=logic


----------



## macisme2 (Feb 13, 2005)

thanks andy m. I'm thinking this is it exactly. thanks so much for your help.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 14, 2005)

Just looked at andy's link to Lodge.  We call that thing a bacon press.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 14, 2005)

It just depends on who makes it and who sells it as to what it is called. Lodge calls their gizmo a Grill Press, as mudbug noted it is also commonly called a Bacon Press, but some commercial restaurant supply houses carry the same type thing and call it a Steak Weight. They can be made from different materials (aluminum, carbon steel or traditionally cast iron), sizes, or shapes(which will alter the weight) and some have a flat surface, some are waffeled or ribbed, and some are embosed with either a concave or convex design - like a pig for a bacon press.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 14, 2005)

During the grilltop cooking days they were referred to as 'flavor reducers' as they squeezed out all fats and juices. They really do wonders tho, they shouldn't cost more than ten bucks apiece.


----------



## Claire (Feb 21, 2005)

I keep saying I'll buy a bacon press the first time I see one, but in the meanwhile take a skillet (preferably somewhat heavy) the same size or smaller than the skillet that you're cooking in.  Heat the skillet on another burner, then use it to press the sandwich (either panini or cuban) or other food.  Wouldn't work for bacon, but works well for the sandwiches or larger pieces of meat you might want to press for some reason.  Just don't forget you've cooked with the bottom of that skillet and stick it back on the heat, or your stove (and skillet) will be a mess.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 11, 2005)

a bacon press, mine has a pig on it!  but a helf filled flot bottom tea kettle will work too!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 18, 2005)

Depending on what you are making you can also take a brick and wrap it in foil it makes a great free press.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been looking for the same thing.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 20, 2005)

I actually have this one and its called a Sandwich maker.  I got it at a garage sale for 50 cents in all honesty!  I love it.  Makes things like grilled cheese sandwiches without fail.  Even has indentions corner to corner so when it's done you pull them apart and you get triangles


----------

